# Did a little milling last night.



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

My Amish buddy and I milled some hemlock, spruce last night. Got a couple more to do tonight and a 40" diameter popular log.






Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Mar 13, 2014)

nice !!
how big is that log in the front left lower corner of the trailer ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

If I remember right it was a spruce log 8'-6" long and approx 36" diameter on the butt end.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Mar 13, 2014)

Whatcha going to build outa all that lumber ?? It all looks really nice !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

I am gonna take some of the spruce and use it for siding for a wood drying rack I wanna make. The 644 bd ft of popular I milled tonight will most likely become furniture whenever I get around to it. Already have 1100 bd ft of popular that's kiln dried.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daninvan (Mar 18, 2014)

I've milled a bit of poplar and it looked exactly like yours. Stinky too, did yours smell foul also?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 18, 2014)

Just smelled like popular. Was yours punky?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Apr 6, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> View attachment 339122
> View attachment 339123
> View attachment 339124
> View attachment 339125
> ...


All that lumber looks great !!
Have you ever milled any 2 1/2" live edge table tops ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 7, 2014)

No, I have some live edge red cedar thats 1". It makes nice shelves

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Apr 7, 2014)

These are some tables a guy that works with us has been building on.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great stuff, and a pretty big operation. Must be trying to pay for some of the equipment right? Or just a for fun kind of thing?
Either way, awesome stock was produced..


----------



## luckydad (Apr 25, 2014)

Little pecan to get some table tops out of.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (May 6, 2014)

Some walnut & pecan slabs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (May 7, 2014)

Great stuff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 14, 2014)

Door I made out of American beech.


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (May 15, 2014)

Damn...some quilted beech! Beautiful stuff there. Great work.


394xp w/ 33" & 42" Bars - Full Comp Full Chisel - 36" Granberg Alaskan Mill 
455 Rancher w/ 20" Bar - Semi Chisel
Husqvarna Forestry Helmet & Full Wrap Chaps


----------



## luckydad (Jun 29, 2014)

Some more table top slabs from my buddies mill.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenne1713 (Jul 3, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> View attachment 339030
> View attachment 339031
> View attachment 339033
> View attachment 339034
> ...


The one photo (slab?) resembles a Grizzly bear skin...


----------



## thenne1713 (Jul 3, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> My Amish buddy and I milled some hemlock, spruce last night. Got a couple more to do tonight and a 40" diameter popular log.View attachment 339025
> View attachment 339026
> View attachment 339027
> View attachment 339028
> ...


Scarey little/ big poison ivy vines


----------



## Big beech2 (Jul 6, 2014)

lovely wood you got!!


----------



## luckydad (Nov 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Nov 22, 2014)

Black walnut stick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is some walnut, chestnut oak, and a mystery log had milled the other day.i was told the mystery log could be pignut.


----------



## john taliaferro (Nov 25, 2014)

mystery log looks looks to be white oak .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 25, 2014)

The last picture is chestnut oak. It is not the same log as the mystery one. Someone said it might be pignut


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 29, 2014)

That Beech door is something else. My buddy called and said a giant White Birch had fallen down in the woods by his deer stand. he said it had at least a 40" trunk on it. I said a birch that big I could mill it in the woods and pull the slabs out with his garden tractor. It was a giant all right. A giant Beech, not Birch. The main log is over the creek and would be murder to get out. I was thinking about cutting the top clear, and milling the top cap off the log, making a bridge out of it. It would probably be there for many years, Joe.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 29, 2014)

Rf, if you cut it in half and rolled the top off, you'd have two support beams to put treads across.


----------

